# Best Fast Food options?



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

I work in the city centre and have half an hour for lunch. I get back quite late so rarely make lunch and usually pick up a double meat subway or something along those lines. Just wondering if anyone had any other decent ideas?


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Stop making excuses. Make lunch.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

makesure said:


> I work in the city centre and have half an hour for lunch. I get back quite late so rarely make lunch and usually pick up a double meat subway or something along those lines. Just wondering if anyone had any other decent ideas?


Get yourself down to a corner shop and buy a tin of tuna

Or just prep your meal the day before like 90% of this forum do


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Lidl or Aldi close by? - Wholemeal buns, ham, fruit, greek yoghurt, nuts & seed mix, tuna, salmon etc


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

makesure said:


> I work in the city centre and have half an hour for lunch. I get back quite late so rarely make lunch and usually pick up a double meat subway or something along those lines. Just wondering if anyone had any other decent ideas?


skip lunch.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Boots or tesco meal deal lol


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Double cheese burger from Mcdonalds £1.49, big king from BK £1.99.


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

If you really don't want to make your own lunch, I think Subway is a decent option.. beter than mc donalds for sure.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

XL DOUBLE BACON CHEESEBURGER MEAL FROM BURGERKING! The things are beast!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Subway salad bowl!


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Subway


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Chicken kabab by a mile, places that sell them arnt normly open till 5pm though


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I got 30 min break I bring my chicken and rice and eat it


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Chicken shish.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just get anything and wash it down with an oaty shake

Decent carbs, fibre and protein.. you could have a double cheeseburger and it'd still be a half decent meal lol

That's what I do when I'm in uni for long stretches as there's a mcd's over the road


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

I Know i deserve a bit of **** for being a lazy **** but start at 8 get home for about half 7 by the time i've made dinner and had a shower its 9 and thats my 420 so it doesn't happen! Probably end up sticking to subs then


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

or you could make lunch while making dinner :/ But subway isnt all that bad.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

makesure said:


> I Know i deserve a bit of **** for being a lazy **** but start at 8 get home for about half 7 by the time i've made dinner and had a shower its 9 and thats my 420 so it doesn't happen! Probably end up sticking to subs then


when you make dinner, make extra and put it in a tub for tomorrow.

literally no extra time and no reason to buy fast 'food'


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i just chicken a load of chicken and place in tubs with either cous cous and rice. You can buy mircowave basmati rice from Aldi and Lidl for 49p a bag. Nuke at work and place pre-cooked chicken in.

Lidl also do some great breaded chicken strips, again, cook night before for next day.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Either get up half hour early and make meals to take with you, or go to bed half hour later and make meals, put them in the fridge, whalla food for work. Also with getting home late, chicken takes like 10 mins to cook, along with some jasmine rice also 10 mins, add some shop bought salad


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

makesure said:


> I Know i deserve a bit of **** for being a lazy **** but start at 8 get home for about half 7 by the time i've made dinner and had a shower its 9 and thats my 420 so it doesn't happen! Probably end up sticking to subs then


Im up at 4.30am for the gym, home for 6am, sort food, shower then out for 7.30am, work from 8.30am till 5pm, hour drive home, gym from 6.30pm till 8pm, shower, sort tea and food for tomorrow shower, then bed around 10.30ish  I used to use any excuse not to lead a healthy lifestyle, but once your in the hang of it becomes 2nd nature.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Jacket potato with tuna mayo.

Would have thought most cafes would do them. Failing that, a chicken shish kebab.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sandwich,Fruit Bag and water or Coke Zero from Morrisons £2.50


----------



## marCeltic (Jan 30, 2015)

Ostarine? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

marCeltic said:


> Ostarine? Has anyone tried it?


Got some from KFC earlier, Tastes just like chicken


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

IIFYM eat what the **** you want... :whistling:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm up at 6am and not home til earliest 9pm, but I have chicken and rice at lunch and chicken and rice for my post workout meal when I get home, so when I'm cooking post workout I just cook 2 lots of chicken, put half in a Tupperware box and put it in the fridge to take to work. Then I just grab a pack of uncle bens or tilda rice from Tesco on my lunch break and add it in. Simples.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Just bulk buy from a supermarket, in the long run its much cheaper anyway. I learnt that the hard way.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

to be honest, so long as you drop the chips and sides, your average burger is pretty good.

a McDonalds quarter pounder with cheese is 30/40/30 in macros. The beef is apparently quite high grade. Their buying power and efficient supply and manufacture means they can do it cheap and quick (therefore fresh).

The cheese and bread or low grade and unnutritious. but if you wanted nutritious make a ****ing salad.

But in a balance diet, a QPWC is not too bad


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

This thread is making me hungry.

Here's an awesome quick recipe in a £10 slow cooker.

500g chicken breast.

1 onion sliced finely

1 pot of hot salsa

couple of green chillies

some fresh coriander finely sliced

Mix all together in the slow cooker and leave on overnight for 6/7 hours. Pull it apart and then just microwave with microwave rice.

You can also buy packs of chicken cooked from Sainsbury etc. Crap meat probably but is what I started to use when trying to put weight on with reggae sauce over it and microwaved.

Packs of ham and cheese are an option. Add wholegrain bread as you see applicable.Packs of ham and cheese are an option. Add wholegrain bread as you see applicable.

For takeaways, chicken shish is good. McDonalds nuggets on their own aren't too bad. KFC if you strip the crumb. If there are Jamaican places near you could do chicken and rice. Nandos if you're feeling flush. Burritos for that bulk are excellent. BK to great bulk burgers. If there is a Gourmet Burger they do a skinny burger which is burger in a lettuce bun.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

tesco chicken and bacon pasta ready meals £2 - microwave 5 minutes

meal deals for £3

calories are better than 0 calories personally


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

empzb said:


> This thread is making me hungry.
> 
> Here's an awesome quick recipe in a £10 slow cooker.
> 
> ...


that sounds lovely mouths watering!


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Subway for cheapness and quickness... 3 quid deal with a bottle of water.

Dont mind the odd BK or McDonalds burger either with a large choc milkshake for the bulk.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> that sounds lovely mouths watering!


It's even better if you can get hold of some good chipotle sauce and have a few minutes to cut up a tomato, lettuce etc up and make a quick salsa with. It's essentially what some burrito shops will use as a base for their slow cooked pulled chicken.

Only an hour to go and I'll be getting my fix :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

makesure said:


> I Know i deserve a bit of **** for being a lazy **** but start at 8 get home for about half 7 by the time i've made dinner and had a shower its 9 and thats my 420 so it doesn't happen! Probably end up sticking to subs then


I work 7-7 12hr shifts I find time to go gym after work and come home and prep my food for the next day


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I defy anyone not to find bananas, porridge, ready-roast chicken, cans of fish, ready bagged salad within a ten minute walk of where they work. (Unless you're an astronaut, in which case it's an all-inclusive deal you've signed up for.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> Subway salad bowl!


Definitely, i eat a double chicken tikka one everyday and on training days i add a 6 inch chipotle chicken on 9 grain. Excellent macros with about 45g or protein in the salad bowl, low carb and fat. tasty as fuk too!

actually im off for one now...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I would be interested to see what peoples choices were if they "HAD" to have one fast food meal per day. Just for arguments sake.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ryda said:


> I work 7-7 12hr shifts I find time to go gym after work and come home and prep my food for the next day


This. Even when doing 6-6, 7 days a week I have time for gym and sorting meals. If someone offered you a million quid as long as you prepared all your meals every day, you'd do it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I would be interested to see what peoples choices were if they "HAD" to have one fast food meal per day. Just for arguments sake.


As simon said above, McD double cheese burger... just wash is down with a whey shake and some oats if you need to extra cals. They are my post workout snack of choice if I'm not going straight home for dinner.

Large chicken shish kebab would be my preferred option, but not at £6 a day.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

2004mark said:


> As simon said above, McD double cheese burger... just wash is down with a whey shake and some oats if you need to extra cals. They are my post workout snack of choice if I'm not going straight home for dinner.
> 
> Large chicken shish kebab would be my preferred option, but not at £6 a day.


I have been known to swing by KFC on way home from the gym to grab 3 mini fillet burgers... worked a treat truth be told haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

sen said:


> This. Even when doing 6-6, 7 days a week I have time for gym and sorting meals. If someone offered you a million quid as long as you prepared all your meals every day, you'd do it.


It's not hard is it? It's just mental dedication, like right now I need carbs with my meal, can I be ****d to go asda and get a few packs of microwave rice and a bag of sweet potatoes or do I just walk across the road to the Chinese and get rice or egg fried rice with curry sauce to have with my chicken? Haha HELP!

But it has to be done, my excuse at the moment is I'm not on a cut but I still want to be lean, I'm not prepping for a show so I don't need veins and low body fat, but to get the body in good condition you can't rely on takeout for lunch at work every day!

Yeh it's a ball ache going straight to gym then home for 10 past 9 pm having to cook your post workout meal, along with 3 meals to take to work the next day and even breakfast for when you wake up so you get abit longer in bed but it has to be done no excuses! I'm no angel! I do probably have a take out once a week when not on a cut but I just don't make a habit of it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

2004mark said:


> As simon said above, McD double cheese burger... just wash is down with a whey shake and some oats if you need to extra cals. They are my post workout snack of choice if I'm not going straight home for dinner.
> 
> Large chicken shish kebab would be my preferred option, but not at £6 a day.


Burger King is the only place for burgers your not making yourself at home lol I've used it many times post workout, but i got in the best condition of my life once I cut all this out!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

saxondale said:


> skip lunch.


Eating out of a skip can make you sick.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Im in a situation where i work away 3 days a week and have to buy and produce receipts for meals to get my tax break. I always eat subway as the salads are super fresh. A salad bowl double meat would keep me going from 12 to after 8pm when i get back from the gym. i do have a pre workout shake 2 hours before gym if i dont feel like training fasted and a healthy home cooked meal after, i get my 220g of protein in a day and still come in under 2K cals (cutting). subway is my first meal as i do IF 7 days a week.


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Im up at 4.30am for the gym, home for 6am, sort food, shower then out for 7.30am, work from 8.30am till 5pm, hour drive home, gym from 6.30pm till 8pm, shower, sort tea and food for tomorrow shower, then bed around 10.30ish  I used to use any excuse not to lead a healthy lifestyle, but once your in the hang of it becomes 2nd nature.


I can agree with it becoming second nature but ive just made the transition from student to adult so its been tough ha! will get in the swing sooner or later


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


> Jacket potato with tuna mayo.
> 
> Would have thought most cafes would do them. Failing that, a chicken shish kebab.


actually i cant believe i didnt think of that you can buy pre made jackets aswell for reasonably cheap. Cheers mate


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> i just chicken a load of chicken and place in tubs with either cous cous and rice. You can buy mircowave basmati rice from Aldi and Lidl for 49p a bag. Nuke at work and place pre-cooked chicken in.
> 
> Lidl also do some great breaded chicken strips, again, cook night before for next day.


you chicken a load of chicken... some one has had too much chicken


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

>


The way he describes subway though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Buy some.sandwiches? Pasta pots?

If I'm having food on the go i will get a cheese sarnie, an egg sarnie, some crisps, a diet coke, packet of cheese strings. Fast food doesn't have to be burgers and chips


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> to be honest, so long as you drop the chips and sides, your average burger is pretty good.
> 
> a McDonalds quarter pounder with cheese is 30/40/30 in macros. *The beef is apparently quite high grade*. Their buying power and efficient supply and manufacture means they can do it cheap and quick (therefore fresh).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Im up at 4.30am for the gym, home for 6am, sort food, shower then out for 7.30am, work from 8.30am till 5pm, hour drive home, gym from 6.30pm till 8pm, shower, sort tea and food for tomorrow shower, then bed around 10.30ish  I used to use any excuse not to lead a healthy lifestyle, but once your in the hang of it becomes 2nd nature.


****ing hero.

Box of eggs, any shop, splash of milk, 2.30 in microwave at work.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

ryda said:


> Get yourself down to a corner shop and buy a tin of tuna
> 
> Or just prep your meal the day before like 90% of this forum do


Amen to that my friend !!!


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

makesure said:


> I work in the city centre and have half an hour for lunch. I get back quite late so rarely make lunch and usually pick up a double meat subway or something along those lines. Just wondering if anyone had any other decent ideas?


Wrong mindset.

The most effective food is well known and fast food is not on the list.

Seek another activity, this is not for you.

How about this, prepare all meals upfront.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Meh I had a double cheese burger. Finished the day on over 200-250g protein and under 2k cals.

Cutdonalds diet


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Meh I had a double cheese burger. Finished the day on over 200-250g protein and under 2k cals.
> 
> Cutdonalds diet


you'll get fat eating mcdonalds, even in a deficit m8. insulin or sumtinwong.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> XL DOUBLE BACON CHEESEBURGER MEAL FROM BURGERKING! The things are beast!


aww man that got me salivating, my fav fast food


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> you'll get fat eating mcdonalds, even in a deficit m8. insulin or sumtinwong.


Trying to be edgy, i see.

The best look is achieved when you leave the crap foods out and that is a never changing reality.

Keep telling yourself otherwise.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Trying to be edgy, i see.
> 
> The best look is achieved when you leave the crap foods out and that is a never changing reality.
> 
> Keep telling yourself otherwise.


ok 'jackedjackass' hehe.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

makesure said:


> I work in the city centre and have half an hour for lunch. I get back quite late so rarely make lunch and usually pick up a double meat subway or something along those lines. Just wondering if anyone had any other decent ideas?


Hey, why not eat icecream and pizza whenever you feel like it?

Why not do other things entirely unrelated to the sport, like crossdressing?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

jackedjackass said:


> Trying to be edgy, i see.
> 
> The best look is achieved when you leave the crap foods out and that is a never changing reality.
> 
> Keep telling yourself otherwise.


 @PHMG eats what you call 'crap foods' quite regular and is probably one of the 'best looks' on the forum.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jackedjackass said:


> Hey, why not eat icecream and pizza whenever you feel like it?


Now you have the right idea.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> you'll get fat eating mcdonalds, even in a deficit m8. insulin or sumtinwong.


1 KG down from yesterday

wut happened??????


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I tend to go to the tescos rotisserie and get 2 thighs and 2 legs for 2.40.

Not much better money to flavor to macros heals for hot food in central london IME


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I tend to go to the tescos rotisserie and get 2 thighs and 2 legs for 2.40.
> 
> Not much better money to flavor to macros heals for hot food in central london IME


Can't do that deli chicken me

It's always swamped in grease! Tbh it's more asda's then Tesco's but nah not for me I'd just get a tin of tuna or mackerel


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ryda said:


> Can't do that deli chicken me
> 
> It's always swamped in grease! Tbh it's more asda's then Tesco's but nah not for me I'd just get a tin of tuna or mackerel


nothing a bit of kitchen paper doesn't fix. I tend to remove the skin for this reason

It's just chicken fat. It makes it taste nice and juicy


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

makesure said:


> . I get back quite late so rarely make lunch


Don't make excuses........... make lunch instead


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> nothing a bit of kitchen paper doesn't fix. I tend to remove the skin for this reason
> 
> It's just chicken fat. It makes it taste nice and juicy


I'd just rather go my local West Indian take away and get some real chicken! Lol the fat is just too off putting for me


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ryda said:


> I'd just rather go my local West Indian take away and get some real chicken! Lol the fat is just too off putting for me


fat tastes GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD though


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> 1 KG down from yesterday
> 
> wut happened??????


You lost muscle. The chemical formula of the macronutrients in McDonalds is designed to make this happen so you recomp from in shape to a fat blob, because that way the government can control us.


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

makesure said:


> I Know i deserve a bit of **** for being a lazy **** but start at 8 get home for about half 7 by the time i've made dinner and had a shower its 9 and thats my 420 so it doesn't happen! Probably end up sticking to subs then


just get up 10mins earlier,that's all it takes to make a couple of tuna sarnies and boiled eggs, I start work at 7am and don't get home till 8pm, have two kids to put to bed,make tea and sort out food for the next day, its all about being organised.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Get on dat dere dirty bulk time permanently bra  Feels good man


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


> Get on dat dere dirty bulk time permanently bra  Feels good man


i just did a little sex wee


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You lost muscle. The chemical formula of the macronutrients in McDonalds is designed to make this happen so you recomp from in shape to a fat blob, because that way the government can control us.


****.

i know i should have eaten it in a tin foil jumpsuit that occulized my guns


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Wrong mindset.
> 
> The most effective food is well known and fast food is not on the list.
> 
> ...


Mate you don't have to be Ronaldo to have a kick about.


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

Cook chicken breast and boil rice the night before. No excuses.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Found it funny the other day. Some guy sat at the services with his Tupperware of tuna and some bull****. Could see he was a small lad and felt the need to wear a giant bodybuilding hoody so people knew he trained.

He looked really pleased with himself. proper bodybuilder like.

...anyway, I stroll onto the table next to him, veins popping everywhere and sit down with a bucket of chicken, 2 fillet burgers and large chips. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Found it funny the other day. Some guy sat at the services with his Tupperware of tuna and some bull****. Could see he was a small lad and felt the need to wear a giant bodybuilding hoody so people knew he trained.
> 
> He looked really pleased with himself. proper bodybuilder like.
> 
> ...anyway, I stroll onto the table next to him, veins popping everywhere and sit down with a bucket of chicken, 2 fillet burgers and large chips. #sorrynotsorry


Your from Devon mate where abouts?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

makesure said:


> Your from Devon mate where abouts?


Tiverton mate. About 14 miles from Exeter.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> I'd just rather go my local West Indian take away and get some real chicken! Lol the fat is just too off putting for me


oh yeah, rice and peas and stewed chicken, with dumpling , ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> to be honest, so long as you drop the chips and sides, your average burger is pretty good.
> 
> a McDonalds quarter pounder with cheese is 30/40/30 in macros. The beef is apparently quite high grade. Their buying power and efficient supply and manufacture means they can do it cheap and quick (therefore fresh).
> 
> ...


Doesn't McDonalds burgers come out of a tube?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pitbull999 said:


> Doesn't McDonalds burgers come out of a tube?


So does squirty cream and that's awesome too.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Pitbull999 said:


> Doesn't McDonalds burgers come out of a tube?


no, a cardboard box


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> @PHMG eats what you call 'crap foods' quite regular and is probably one of the 'best looks' on the forum.


So?

Why don't you do it just like him then?

Quite regular means nothing.



I eat crap food at times too and i am sure as hell leaner than the name fellow any day.

Here comes the point, still look better when eating clean.

Seriously you guys seek any excuse to eat ****ty food, people who do that remind me of obese women.

The **** food has zero purpose in building muscle, zero.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jackedjackass said:


> So?
> 
> Why don't you do it just like him then?
> 
> ...


what happens to the protein from the burgers?


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Found it funny the other day. Some guy sat at the services with his Tupperware of tuna and some bull****. Could see he was a small lad and felt the need to wear a giant bodybuilding hoody so people knew he trained.
> 
> He looked really pleased with himself. proper bodybuilder like.
> 
> ...anyway, I stroll onto the table next to him, veins popping everywhere and sit down with a bucket of chicken, 2 fillet burgers and large chips. #sorrynotsorry


Cool, but you know what you are doing and when and why.

The mentally slow will read that post and think they can do that anytime.

Not considering the guy with the tuna might soon be much leaner and you might have had a once in days cheat meal.

Try large bucket of chocolate and icecream some time, the mentioned food is not even that bad.

If you, or anybody else overeats, they get fat, plain and simple.

Can we agree on that? :beer:


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> what happens to the protein from the burgers?


What do you think happens to it?

Some will be used to build muscle, is that what you're trying to point out, Columbo? 

What happens with the sugar and fat?

Might these 2 equalize and make up for that muscle gain, by, pure fat and water gains.

Face dietary reality, the sooner, the merrier.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jackedjackass said:


> Cool, but you know what you are doing and when and why.
> 
> The mentally slow will read that post and think they can do that anytime.
> 
> ...


I eat ice cream every night after my burgers and chips mate.

You are under the assumption that everyone on here is 100% hard-core bodybuilding. That's rarely the case.

I train because I enjoy the activity and so I can eat what I want. Stop blanketing everyone under you opinion like it is the only option for people that lift weights

I agree, if you overeat, you get fat. I eat what I want because my training sessions are around 20-30 and sometimes 40 sets and I do tons of cardio.

So yeah, people can eat shi.t like me everyday, but you better be willing to put the work in to counteract it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jackedjackass said:


> What do you think happens to it?
> 
> Some will be used to build muscle, is that what you're trying to point out, Columbo?
> 
> ...












the sugar and fat will be used for energy. If there is an energy surplus, fat will be stored. If there is a deficit, the body will break down it's fat stores and there will be fat loss.

That is dietary reality, mr Jackass


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> What do you think happens to it?
> 
> Some will be used to build muscle, is that what you're trying to point out, Columbo?
> 
> ...


Agreed with @PHMG. For me if I train well and eat 75% clean and good I feel better,sharper, more confident etc etc and that's why I do it. I think if once in a while you can't have a drink or go for a meal with someone occasionaly because it doesn't fit your macros it goes beyond enjoyable and is unessesary unless your a competitive bber or athlete. Still gotta have a life/personality.


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

All I was asking for is if faced with the situation of not having a prepped meal what's a good option.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

makesure said:


> All I was asking for is if faced with the situation of not having a prepped meal what's a good option.


Subway

Mcdonalds

Kfc

Burger king


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

makesure said:


> All I was asking for is if faced with the situation of not having a prepped meal what's a good option.


I keep corn thins, fish fillets (mackerel, sardines, pilchards) and porridge in my locker, plus emergency Nakd bars lol so I won't starve if I haven't prepped something.


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

Leigh L said:


> I keep corn thins, fish fillets (mackerel, sardines, pilchards) and porridge in my locker, plus emergency Nakd bars lol so I won't starve if I haven't prepped something.


Maaate the cashew cookie is an absolute treat!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

makesure said:


> Maaate the cashew cookie is an absolute treat!


It's my favourite. I like them all except the banana one.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

5 min job....fast enough??

No need to eat burgers or shait


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I treat myself to a chicken sub once every 10 days ish, the rest of the time I cook a few chickens at a time and bring some microwaveable rice to work. 2 mins in the mic and wellaaa a 'bodybuilding' meal.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Got this today while in Manchester

£6










A whole peri peri chicken (got em to chop it in half so my mrs could have some)

Rice

And salad

Was bangin!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

I do a weekly work shop to lidl, only a little one but I pick up oats, eggs, butter wraps or fresh bread and normally a roast chicken for £3.50 (already roasted). £6-7 and you have your breakfast and lunch for the 5 days an more.


----------

